

The Successful Failure of OpenID - keyist
http://www.tychoish.com/2010/03/the-successful-failure-of-openid/

======
giangbiscan
Interesting discussion to have. I think it is a little bit like Esperanto, the
makeup language that IF the whole world was to learn and use that uniform
language, it would be so beneficial. Internet users probably don't need
another place to sign up with a new set of username and password, so the
concept of Open ID is really great. There is also some incentive for website
owners (less friction), but if it ultimately means that only a few Google,
Yahoo,... own all user identities, will that be the right solution?

